# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Video du lịch >  Du lịch Lào: Đất nước triệu voi

## kenguide

Một lần đặt chân đến Lào bạn sẽ ấn tượng về sự thân thiện của con người, sự tươi đẹp của cảnh vật thiên nhiên nơi đây:

----------

